
Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs (Lectures) (1986) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8FE88AA54363BC46
======
tosh
""" These twenty video lectures by Hal Abelson and Gerald Jay Sussman are a
complete presentation of the course, given in July 1986 for Hewlett-Packard
employees, and professionally produced by Hewlett-Packard Television. These
videos are also available here under a Creative Commons license compatible
with commercial use.

Note: These lectures follow the first edition (1985) of Structure and
Interpretation of Computer Programs. Many of the programs discussed were
rewritten for the second edition (1996) of the book, and new material was
added. These video lectures will still be useful for students using the second
edition, since the overall themes of the course and order of presentation are
unchanged.

These videos are courtesy of Hal Abelson and Gerald Jay Sussman, and are used
with permission. """

[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-001-structure-and-interpretation-of-computer-programs-
spring-2005/video-lectures/)

